# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hi mọi nguời, 

Tuần mới của các bạn như thế nào rồi? Một thành viên vừa khoe với chúng mình sẽ đến Hà Nội thuởng thức khí trời mùa Thu trong vài ngày tới, và một nhóm khác đang chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi cuối tuần xem mùa nuớc nổi ở khu vực Đồng Tháp Mười... Chẹp chẹp, làm ganh tị quá! Nhưng không sao, niềm vui của chúng mình là ở đây  :Big Grin: . Nào các bạn, hãy chọn cho mình một chiếc vé cho hành trình sắp tới. Vé siêu tiết kiệm của Vietnam Airlines hay vé khuyến mãi hấp dẫn đến Đài Bắc của Eva Air?? Kiểm tra ngay! ^^

*KHUYẾN MÃI VÉ MÁY BAY CỦA TUẦN*

*AIR ASIA*

Tin vui* cho các thành viên đến từ Đà Nẵng. Hàng không Air Aisa vừa mới khai chuơng đuờng bay mới bay thẳng từ Đà Nẵng đến Kuala Lumpur với tần suất 4 chuyến/tuần. 

Hurraaa! các bạn hãy nhanh tay đặt cho mình chiếc vé khuyến mãi khai trương đuờng bay mới với giá 35$. Nhanh tay lên!!  :Smile: 

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 35$*
*Kuala Lumpur - Đà Nẵng: 24$*

Thời hạn đặt vé: 2/10 -12/10/2011Thời gian bay:16/12/2011 - 27/10/2012

*Lưu ý là giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và các phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*EVA AIR*

*Khuyến mãi từ Tp.HCM - Taipei/Kaohsiung nhân dịp kỉ niệm 20 năm của Eva Air*

Giá vé quá tốt cho bạn nào đang có nhu cầu về hành trình này. Didau vừa kiểm tra, thời tiết ở Đài Bắc là ngày nắng, đêm mưa khá giống ở Việt Nam  :cuoi1: , còn ở Cao Hùng trời đẹp hơn với nhiều mây và nắng, không mưa. Suy nghĩ kỹ nhé! Thời hạn đặt vé vẫn còn đến ngày 31/10.

*Tp.HCM - Taipei/Kaohsiung: 245$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 333$

*Lưu ý là giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và các phụ phí

* Điều kiện:

Thời hạn đặt vé: đến 31/10/2011Thời gian bay: đến hết 24/12/2011 và chỉ có hiệu lực vào thứ 5,6,7, chủ nhậtThời hạn lưu trú tối thiểu là 2 ngày và tối đa 6 ngàyĐổi ngày bay: không được phépVé trẻ em và trẻ sơ sinh: không áp dụngSố lượng chỗ có hạn, tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ mà các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

*=> Từ TP.HCM*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 1.199.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.288.000 VND

* Tp.HCM - Vinh: 1.089.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.167.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Huế: 583.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.320.000 VND

*Vé của Jetstar*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả các giá vé trên của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý kí gửi.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



* Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 1.642.500 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.285.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo: 1.044.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.077.000 VND

*Vé của Air Mekong*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*=> Từ Hà Nội*

*Hà Nội - Đồng Hới: 1.034.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.057.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Điện Biên: 1.034.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.057.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Cần Thơ: 2.464.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 4.917.000 VND

*Vé của Vietnam Airlines*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm/tiết kiệm của VIETNAM AIRLINES*

*=> Từ Huế*

*Huế - Tp.HCM: 869.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.738.000 VND

*Huế - Hà Nội: 869.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi)*



*=> Từ Đà Nẵng*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.034.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho chặng đi và siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.738.000 VND

*Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: 1.034.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho chặng đi và siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.903.000 VND


*=> Từ Tp.HCM*

*Tp.HCM - Hải Phòng: 1.419.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi và tiết kiệm cho chặng về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.058.000 VND

Lưu ý: Tất cả các giá vé trên được cập nhật trong khoảng thời gian: 01/11 - 10/11/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR ASIA*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 106$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 75$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 174$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 70$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 156$

Thời gian đặt vé: 03/10 - 9/10/2011

Thời gian bay: 01/04 - 31/05/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 113$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi tốt nhất khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*LAO AIRLINES*

*Tp.HCM - Vientiane (Viên Chăn): 383$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 678$

*Hà Nội - Vientiane (Viên Chăn): 249$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi tốt nhất khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/11 - 10/11/2011. Giá vé có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt và xuất vé.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

Thành viên nào chuẩn bị lên đuờng cho những chuyến đi không? Chia sẻ để moi nguời chung vui nào. Và đừng quên “show” vài tấm hình sau hành trình cho Didau với nhé!

Một ngày vui vẻ nhé các bạn!

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Mình nghĩ muốn đặt được một tấm *vé máy bay* giá rẻ thì phải có kinh nghiệm nhiều trong lĩnh vực săn tìm vé máy bay.

----------

